# [erledigt] "Waiting for uevents to be processed"

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe einem fitPC2 und einen fitPc2i.

Wie man in den Spezifikationen sieht, sind die die Hardware Unterschiede nur minimal:

fitPC2 -->  http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2-specifications

fitPC2i -->  http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2i-specifications

Der Gedanke war nun, Gentoo auf einem fit2PC zu installieren und dann die HDD zu klonen für den andern fitPC2.

So weit, so gut, leider aber bleibt der 2te beim Booten mit der Meldung: 

"Waiting for uevents to be processed"

hängen.  :Sad: 

Woran kann das liegen, bzw. gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu beheben, ohne dass ich auch noch für den zweiten fitPC2 eine komplette Neuinstallation machen muss?Last edited by 3PO on Thu Sep 29, 2011 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dorsai!

Wie hast du denn die HDDs kopiert? dd? Vielleicht ist dabei was schief gegangen.

----------

## 3PO

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Wie hast du denn die HDDs kopiert? dd? Vielleicht ist dabei was schief gegangen.

 

Geklont habe ich die HDD mit G4L.

Und getestet habe ich dann die HDD auch am PC1 und laufen beide HDDs einwandfrei.

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., am einfachsten gehen afaik solche Kopieraktionen noch mit "cp" zb mit "cp -a" (oder evtl. auch noch mit der "x" Option.

Hattest du die /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*

Rules schon mal gelöscht?

(Diese sind auf der neuen Hardware eh unpassend und werden normal beim udev Start passend neu erstellt)

Wurde das kopierte System mit zu deiner neuen CPU passenden kompatiblen CFLAGS gebaut?

----------

## 3PO

Die " /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*" habe ich nicht gelöscht, das werde ich aber mal testen.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Wurde das kopierte System mit zu deiner neuen CPU passenden kompatiblen CFLAGS gebaut?

 

Nein, wozu auch? - Ist ja die selbe CPU.

----------

## 3PO

Das Löschen der " /etc/udev/rules.d/*persistent*" scheint das Problem behoben zu haben, jetzt bootet der PC ohne Probleme.

THX @ Josef.95 für den Tipp.  :Smile: 

----------

## Erdie

Bitte "fixed" in den Titel schreiben  :Wink:  Danke

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Bitte "fixed" in den Titel schreiben  Danke

 

Macht ja leider kaum noch jemand...

Ich würde es auch gut finden wenn gelöste Threads ein entsprechender Präfix vorangestellt würde.

Nur ein Beispiel warum und wozu:

Wenn in einer Suchmaschine gesucht wird und es zb ~500 Treffer gibt von denen drei ein passenden Präfix haben, dann ist es doch anhand derer schon wesentlich einfacher eine hoffentlich hilfreiche Lösung schnell zu finden.

btw

Ein Präfix kann in der Titelzeile gesetzt werden indem man seinen ersten Beitrag bearbeitet - das ist i.d.R. in jedem Forum möglich.

Danke

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Bitte "fixed" in den Titel schreiben  Danke 
> 
> Macht ja leider kaum noch jemand...

 

Nun, ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, ob es auch wirklich daran gelegen hat, aber ich werde es mal auf erledigt setzten.

----------

